# acteur numérique



## NoHeroes

Ciao a tutti! In questa frase come sarebbe possibile rendere in italiano questo "acteurs numériques"? Cosa intende il francese con questa espressione esattamente? 

"Twitter fait parti de ces _acteurs numériques_ permettant d'agréger des piles de témoignages sur des thématiques ultra variées. "


Grazie mille.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo te cosa significa?


----------



## NoHeroes

Sinceramente avevo pensato si riferisse al fatto che Twitter è uno dei siti più importanti per quanto riguarda la condivisione di informazioni ecc., uno dei protagonisti della "scena digitale" -per rimanere nell'ambito -.
però è la prima volta che incontro questa espressione e volevo sentire altri pareri.


----------



## atigrato

*attori digitali*, non andrebbe bene?


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me parlare di attori digitali non ha molto senso.
Come già suggeriva NoHeroes, si potrebbe parlare di protagonisti/attori principali/poli aggreganti/piattaforme web/portali principali .......della scena/del mondo digitale/virtuale/della rete/dei social network.....
Francamente non so come sia meglio definirlo in italiano....e anche a me interessano altri pareri!! 

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Un'ora che ci penso su. Stesse conclusioni, ma da non madrelingua: "attori digitali" non conviene bene, tutte le ricerche su google danno risultati tipo Tintin, Avatar, ecc. Proverei con "*operatori* di ...???..."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e bizz a Matou  

In base al contesto, forse anche "questi interpreti del mondo digitale ..."?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Anja,
"interpreti" mi va benissimo, così come mi andava bene anche "operatori" proposto da Matou....ma pensandoci bene, più che di scena o mondo digitale parlerei di virtuale / rete / web o altro sinonimo-termine di riferimento...diversamente penso anche ad un sacco di apparecchiature digitali che non centrano nulla col contesto che abbiamo qui. L'espressione usata mi lascia un po' perplessa anche in francese....

Credo che con "numerico" s'intenda un _qualcosa_ di non reale / non fisico / non tangibile....ma  "prodotto dalle nuove tecnologie". Io riesco a definirlo solo con virtuale..(e/o altri tentativi indicati nel mio post precedente) perché Twitter
è il prodotto di una tecnologia numerica/digitale...non un qualcosa di numerico/digitale a sé stante (come ad esempio un apparecchio fotografico, un'immagine, un computer ecc. ecc. ecc.). 
Spero tu capisca cosa intendo...perché purtroppo non riesco ad esprimere quello che ho in testa più chiaramente...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vero, Nunou, ciao cara!  

"Interpreti virtuali"? Forse è ambiguo ... "Interpreti del mondo virtuale"?


----------



## Nunou

Mi viene in mente il termine "fautori"...ma non sono per nulla sicura di poterlo usare in questo contesto.
Fautori virtuali - fautori del mondo virtuale .....come vi suona...e soprattutto...cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nunou,  

Se l'_acteur_ francese agisce (o interagisce  ) realmente nel mondo in questione, direi di no: non userei "fautore" in italiano (rimanda più all'idea di "seguace", "sostenitore"), che ne pensi? 

Credo che gli "operatori" di Matou, siano i più indicati!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, ciao Nunou, bizz a tutt'e due,

Infatti, "operatori" è la definizione che danno in genere nella Settimana Enigmistica per designare i provider, i vari portali, ecc.

Matou


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Anja, ciao Matou.... chiedevo la vostra opinione proprio perché fautori non mi convinceva. In realtà i fautori sono piuttosto i "seguaci" (i frequentatori) di questi portali...non i portali stessi!! 

Operatore mi piace...ma potrebbe anche far pensare appunto ai provider che sono tutt'altra cosa. Forniscono il servizio di collegamento, anche portali non mi convince riferendoci a Twitter. Quello è piuttosto un (internet) social network, social networking o un social media...che in italiano ho sempre lasciato tale e quale ...rete sociale non so se può avere lo stesso impatto....ma c'è chi lo definisce anche così.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitter

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Service_Provider
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portale_web

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rete_sociale



EDIT: ...e se restassimo su un generico "uno dei maggiori/più conosciuti/più famosi/_principali strumenti virtuali_ di aggregazione?
C'è da farsi venire un bel mal di testa con queste moderne tecnologie e terminologie...


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusate se non mollo l'osso, ma, per far semplice, non basterebbe dire "Twitter fa parte degli _operatori internet_ che consentono di raccogliere le testimonianze ecc." o "Twitter fa parte degli _operatori_ che _su internet _permettono  di..."?
......
Edit: alla fine, mi sembra che vada bene anche sostituire "operatore" con "attore", come proposto all'inizio da Atigrato; basta eliminare il problematico "digitale/numerico" e il gioco è fatto: "Twitter fa parte di quegli attori che su internet ..."


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou,
sembra la soluzione più semplice...ma se leggi in giro sul net la definizione di operatore internet, vedrai che forse non è il termine più adatto.
Twitter non fornisce nessun servizio di collegamento internet o di telefonia....e in italiano generalmente l'operatore internet è chi offre questo tipo di cose... oppure un lavoratore del web...


----------



## Nunou

Sto continuando a cercare....per ora il termine tecnico più generico che ho trovato in lingua italiana è "struttura ipertestuale".
Twitter potrebbe anche essere definito una "community"...qui sotto alcuni link relativi alla terminologia web:

http://www.cnavicenza.it/a_289_IT_453_1.html

http://www.infoweb2000.net/pages/news/glossario.cfm

http://www.dienneti.it/dizionari/dizionari_informatica.htm

...credo che per spulciarli tutti ci vorrebbero alcune ore...


EDIT: FORSE ho trovato una soluzione _tutta_ italiana " comunità virtuale"  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comunità_virtuale

...sul net trovo riscontri per  "principali attori / comunità virtuali"...forse nel nostro contesto potrebbe andar bene _uno dei principali attori delle comunità virtuali..._dopo questo credo che darò forfait_..._...devo dare un po' di tregua alle meningi!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,

Da quel che potrebbe sembrare, agli occhi del "mondo esterno", ci stiamo divertendo proprio un mondo. Purtroppo, penso che non ne risulterà niente d'interessante per questa comunità anche essa virtuale.
Dunque, scusami se ti faccio un riepilogo fin dall'inizio: siamo partiti da


> "Twitter fait partie de ces _acteurs numériques permettant d'agréger des piles de témoignages sur des thématiques ultra variées. "_


In questa frase, "ces acteurs numériques" mi pare di essere una definizione molto generale, che viene successivamente determinata e ampliata dalla proposizione participiale "permettant d'agréger ....etc.". NoHeroes ci chiede come rendere la parte più generale, e possiamo supporre che lui sappia come continuare, in effetti credo lo sappiamo più o meno tutti. Vuol dire che non dobbiamo determinare in anticipo quanto lo sarà successivamente nella frase: a quel punto, non sappiamo che si sta per parlare di reti sociali, salvo che si è fatto un nome, certo, ma metti XXX al posto di Twitter, e ci risiamo...
Cosa ti pare? 

Stammi bene

Matou


----------



## Nunou

Sì...hai proprio ragione Matou,
mi sa che sottilizzare troppo non sia utile per nessuno. Oltretutto c'è una continua confusione di termini in questo campo e non vedo perché proprio noi dovremmo cercare di essere precisi e inconfutabili a tutti i costi. 
Ogni tanto mi lascio prendere un po' la mano e in realtà c'era anche un interesse personale che mi spingeva a cercare la definizione più precisa/giusta/sicura. 
Per dirtela tutta, mi sono detta che chi ha usato "acteurs numériques" ...molto probabilmente aveva lo stesso tipo di problema in francese....vale a dire "il non sapere che accidenti di termine usare". Questa naturalmente è la mia personalissima impressione..

Stammi bene anche tu e ...buona serata!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> *Per dirtela tutta, mi sono detta che chi ha usato "acteurs numériques" ...molto probabilmente aveva lo stesso tipo di problema in francese....vale a dire "il non sapere che accidenti di termine usare". Questa naturalmente è la mia personalissima impressione..
> *
> Stammi bene anche tu e ...buona serata!!!



 Condivido a pieno, ma una lingua è bella... perché è varia .

Ormai bunanotte!


----------

